# Aim your way



## Molly77 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi, I checked the search and couldn't find anything. Has anyone had any dealings with the company Aim your way...?


----------



## Justgettinby (Oct 27, 2014)

Their fees are total crap


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

They call quite a bit. We do not take their work. Just had bad experiences in the past.


----------



## Molly77 (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh, that sucks.....was it recent or a long time ago?:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

They have an ongoing history of low, slow, no pays.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

We just took a job from them on Thursday. Only because it was 5 miles from our operation. Otherwise I turn down the majority of their work. They will pay, you might have to remind them to do so.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Americas Info Mart Total south ends of a north bound horse. I had done work for them then the y stiffed me for 600 Nope no way Replaced a lock on a door that had an OLD style long set back with a modern one with a short set back and put on a cover plate. because I used a cover plate to fill the hole they had a crap fit and denied the whole qc passed work order. They wanted me to glue in the plug from the new hole on a natural finished door . That gave me a glimpse into their mind set


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

It's a disaster working for them. They are a mess you get to play the revolving vendor manager game, and the pay is never right.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I worked for them way back in the day. 

Their work load was VERY light but they paid full HUD less 15 or 20 %. 
No pay issues, no BS, no issues. 

Then with no warning they cut their rates in half. 
I told them to get lost. 

Sounds like they've continued to go down hill. I'm surprised they are still in operation.


----------



## Molly77 (Feb 10, 2014)

JenkinsHB said:


> We just took a job from them on Thursday. Only because it was 5 miles from our operation. Otherwise I turn down the majority of their work. They will pay, you might have to remind them to do so.


Is signing up for aspen grove I think it is....mandatory or optional?


----------



## nycinspector (Feb 12, 2015)

*Non paying company*

They call you up when they want inspections done same day. They seem to be very familiar with your company name, personal name etc.

When its time to pay, your web account gets inactive and NO ONE at the company seems to know WHO are you are.

They tell you they will have to "research" your missing check and you NEVER hear from them again !

AVOID !


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

Molly77 said:


> Is signing up for aspen grove I think it is....mandatory or optional?


 
Unfortunately it's Mandatory..
Of course whether you sign up is up to you..
Its a lot of hoops and paperwork and a $65 ( I think its been awhile) fee...
but IF you do sign up with Aspen Grove your good for a bunch of other companies...


----------

